# All drivers must strike may 8



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this worldwide?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


What Time on May 8 does this 12 hr Strike start?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Why would drivers strike on a Monday? Why not on Cinco de Mayo or a weekend?


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

12 noon whatever city your in

Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in












Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in


This is why


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


Uber is expected to price its initial public offering on May 9, according source @Z129


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.

In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Real impact would be to not drive that previous weekend, the entire weekend.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

May 8th is a Wednesday, which I traditionally don't drive anyway. So... I guess I'll be joining the movement no matter how unintentional. lmao. I would probably have joined the strike regardless though. But I also believe that a Wednesday strike would be far less impacting than a strike the previous Saturday (4th) or that whole weekend (3rd-5th).


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

So many ants and new ants there will always be Uber’s available, new people signing up everyday.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Don't get your hopes up. Nothing is going to happen, with the possible exception of you taking a day off.

If you think you're being mistreated, go find something else to do for money. There are a lot of jobs out there right now.

I know what it's like when there aren't. When I graduated from high school, I spent weeks looking for a job. Any job. The situation right now is very different from that.

You don't like this gig? Go elsewhere. I haven't driven for a couple of months.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Bunch of jealous little socialists who do not know how the real world works. Y'all ought to grow up and stop living in fantasy land and move to Realville.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Who has organized this " strike "? What are the goals ? Real answers please if anyone has them .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m staying logged out of ubertaxi that day in solidarity. Also going to talk about it to all my customers that day (and leading up to it)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm staying logged out of ubertaxi that day in solidarity.


I was wondering if the strike included Uber Taxi. In my market, at least, Uber Taxi treats us well. The only thing that it takes from us is the two dollar user fee that it charges the customer. We get the entire meter fare plus a tip, if the customer gives one. The one thing that I wish that Uber had not done was to eliminate the default tip when it implemented application-wide tipping.

The strike some years back started by that guy in Kansas, Oklahoma, or wherever he was, supposedly did not include Uber Taxi.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Who has organized this " strike "? What are the goals ? Real answers please if anyone has them .


Lyft is organizing the drivers strike against Uber
Makes sense, right?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I am on a *permanent* strike against Uber since Dec 30, 2018. I suggest you follow _my_ lead.

Don't use Uber, don't work for Uber.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would drivers strike on a Monday? Why not on Cinco de Mayo or a weekend?


For the strike to really make an impact and get maximum media attention it has coincide with IPO day. Uber moved IPO from 8th to 9th or 10th. Not yet specified.
Since announcement of strike uber trying to move the IPO date away from strike purposely to avoid negative impact.
Therefore, drivers must be smart and move strike date accordingly as to maximize exposure and target IPO. Otherwise is a wasted opportunity.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> Lyft is organizing the drivers strike against Uber
> Makes sense, right?


 Not really . Is there proof behind that statement ?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


That's insane. Do you happen to know the surge multiplier the pax was charged?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If your going to do this...

You need to also do two things....

1. Log out of your Uber account...

2. Go into your app settings and "force stop" the Uber app..

This will REALLY take you offline...8>)

Good Luck...!

Rakos








PS. You don't get the impression that the monkey is pi$$ed at Uber...do you?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I will not work in support of those who are trying to be heard. Do what your conscience dictates.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

According to Bloomberg, the Uber IPO is scheduled for Friday, May 10. IPOs typically open the NYSE by ringing the bell at 9:30 AM to open the market. Uber, oddly enough, will trade under the symbol UBER.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> According to Bloomberg, the Uber IPO is scheduled for Friday, May 10. IPOs typically open the NYSE by ringing the bell at 9:30 AM to open the market. Uber, oddly enough, will trade under the symbol UBER.


UBER stands for Underpaid and Buttraped Every Ride


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> According to Bloomberg, the Uber IPO is scheduled for Friday, May 10. IPOs typically open the NYSE by ringing the bell at 9:30 AM to open the market. Uber, oddly enough, will trade under the symbol UBER.


Markets open 9:30 NY time. However, IPO trading does not necessarily start when markets open. Trading of IPO depends on public interest. Facebook didn't begin trading until 11:30am Friday May 18th, 2012.
Best to start strike early on IPO date for maximum media coverage and continue throughout the trading day. Voices of drivers must resonate over Dara's ringing opening bell.
Target financial districts, uber's underwriter headquarters Morgan Stanley, CNBC network, fox financial, Bloomberg. Most importantly Wallstreet. Captivate media coverage. Don't waste your time anywhere else. Target IPO. Drivers made uber, drivers can break them.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

Honestly does anyone believe a strike would really be effective... there are new drivers everyday and there are drivers who can’t afford to take a day off - and not to mention if a lot of drivers are striking the surge would be there are let’s face it most live for the surge.


----------



## Harry Botter (Apr 28, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Waste of time. Nothing will happen. IPO will happen, you will get one day of media coverage and then back to yelling 3.4 rated pax who had their ratings reset to 5 stars yelling about aux cords and water at .60 cents a mile.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Borg humanoid Trolls back in full force. They're getting worried. TARGET IPO.


----------



## Harry Botter (Apr 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Borg humanoid Trolls back in full force. They're getting worried. TARGET IPO.


You will be wasting your time protesting? Hope you don't end up on TV, you will never be able to get hired again.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Harry Botter said:


> You will be wasting your time protesting? Hope you don't end up on TV, you will never be able to get hired again.


Trying to scare people. You're so scared you're trembling. Go back to reading your Borg manual. Failed


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


You still have the multiplier? Thats has been fixed for most of us, it's called flat rate surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Harry Botter said:


> Why does this guy have a Star Trek fetish?


Because uber is the Borg but resistance is not futile. This slogan is something people can catch on. Why are so adamant against strike. Are you worried uber's IPO might be negatively affected.
Missed you over the weekend, did see you here while you were recuperating from hangover and binge coke snorting. Go back and be a good Borg.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Honestly does anyone believe a strike would really be effective... there are new drivers everyday and there are drivers who can't afford to take a day off - and not to mention if a lot of drivers are striking the surge would be there are let's face it most live for the surge.


And there are very angry drivers, that are tired of being cheated, have other monie$ coming in and are willing to take the financial hit to make a point. These new drivers signing up every day, they are our best allies, because they are quitting in increasing numbers, staying for shorter periods of time before quitting and then telling everyone they know how uber treats their drivers and riders. If you can't afford to take the financial hit then go ahead and work, chase the surge even, uber still loses $.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Harry Botter said:


> You will never take down Uber. Only Uber will take down Uber, which will probably be 5 to 10 years from now. You need a hobby or girlfriend or something.


You're partially correct. Uber's destroying itself already growth stalling while loses increasing. But for every point drop I can contribute its a win. Watch tweeter I already got Oprah to notice and retweet this :

@Oprah @washingtonpost behold one of Uber's biggest IPO benefactors. Executions for simply being gay. Make your voices heard. Please reject these atrocities. These are Uber's largest partners. 
https://t.co/XVZNuKBZKU


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Not really . Is there proof behind that statement ?


Yes,
It's Profit & Loses
And
Competition

What better way for Lyft to increase their business while causing Uber duress one day be4 their IPO.

Welcome to America @OtherUbersdo


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Harry Botter said:


> So know you are a homosexual?


Hahaha happily married 36 years and counting. But LGBTQ can be most influential because they know how to organize. Tweeted every lgbtq organization, Hollywood influencers, members of congress. Enlisted 8 UM, 11 from FIU, and 7 from FSU for tweeter campaign.
Through former banking colleagues email campaign to over 300,000 employees with requests to forward emails to friends and family. Last i heard its now millions of retweets and emails. This is only beginning. Public perception will accelerate uber's demise. 
College students circulating how to avoid surge and begin campaign to force uber to provide detail receipts showing miles, time, drivers cut of fares and how much uber keeps. 
Trust me all tyrannies are flawed. When they believe their invincible they make mistakes. Uber has huge vulnerabilities and we're capitalizing on them.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> Yes,
> It's Profit & Loses
> And
> Competition
> ...


 That is not proof .


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> That is not proof .


It's proof of your ignorance


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> It's proof of your ignorance


Polemics and misdirection instead of answering simple questions . Good luck to you .


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


The problem is Uber is still losing money because they wont charge passenger the true cost of the ride. Uber is not building a business, they are building an investment pyramid with a bootleg taxi app as the front.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Latest tweet to NAACP.

@NAACP this is most concerning evidence of sick bigotry racist culture permeated within Uber's corporate culture. Consider raising your voices on uber's IPO next week. Investors should be aware this is not tolerable. Resist bigotry. 
https://t.co/oFdbzkV1Zg


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would drivers strike on a Monday? Why not on Cinco de Mayo or a weekend?


The reason is that Lyft will be coming out with its 1st quarter results after the bell on May 7th and Uber will be going public on May 8th. Both times when investors will supposedly (I say supposedly as they aren't too bright to invest in either company in the first place) have both companies on their radar. Publications around the world have been writing about the strike, news stations have been covering it, and the awareness created will be paramount to drivers being heard.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This is the first that I am hearing of this....

Oh wait, I forgot about the 200 other threads about this.

I dont drive on Wednesdays, so Ill be sure to do my part.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Not really . Is there proof behind that statement ?


That really wouldn't make sense since part of the reason for the strike is driving for Lyft. Lyft is announcing their 1st quarterly earnings after the bell on May 7th hence by the morning people will become aware of the strike and hopefully of the plight of drivers who are the primary source of Lyft's income. So Lyft would be shooting itself in its foot if it was behind this BUT I don't give credit to Lyft in general so who knows lol.



Merc7186 said:


> This is the first that I am hearing of this....
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot about the 200 other threads about this.
> 
> I dont drive on Wednesdays, so Ill be sure to do my part.


You are referring to the other threads that keep being buried and taken over by the shrills such as MiamiKid and Beebob. Their job is to make the threads discombobulated so people stop posting. They keep posting innoucuous things which are usually not on point and in the interim create threads that are incoherent at best. Bottom line.....the other "200 threads" you refer to is a made up number but the fact that there were other threads that have been buried means the issue needs to keep being raised until May 8th. Hopefully this longwinded reply will placate your concerns.


----------



## Vitomanujo (Apr 30, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


I'm al for it, they are all ripoffs


----------



## Wingzking (Apr 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I am on a *permanent* strike against Uber since Dec 30, 2018. I suggest you follow _my_ lead.
> 
> Don't use Uber, don't work for Uber.


So you're driving with Lyft?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Wealthy and institutional investors look at the Long Term goals
No one expects Lyft to show a profit for at least 2 years.
It’s the difference between educated investors and the working poor drivers who don’t see beyond their nose

I’m always shocked that low skill workers are comfortable showing their lack of credentials and credibility when voicing opinions about issues Far Far above their low wage pay grade.

Stick to what u know: cheating on ur taxes, government entitlement programs, food stamps, interior car cleaners and blaming Uber for all ur life’s problems


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.
> 
> In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


Love it. Will be doing the same!


----------



## Casedarby (Apr 29, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


I've never seen anything like this. In fact, I've never had a trip where Uber received even close to my total. Where was this trip and did you complain to Uber?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Tweets to al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson: 
please look into this. Uber's support offensive tweet response to customer https://t.co/tgtJT6QMgX https://t.co/CyUow2GWiE


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was wondering if the strike included Uber Taxi. In my market, at least, Uber Taxi treats us well. The only thing that it takes from us is the two dollar user fee that it charges the customer. We get the entire meter fare plus a tip, if the customer gives one. The one thing that I wish that Uber had not done was to eliminate the default tip when it implemented application-wide tipping.
> 
> The strike some years back started by that guy in Kansas, Oklahoma, or wherever he was, supposedly did not include Uber Taxi.


Worked 14 hours Monday... not one ubertaxi trip.

Me logging off Uber is like me saying I'm not going to take Uber eats pings on days I don't have my taxi.

Virtually meaningless.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Remember remember the 8th of mayvember.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

beebob said:


> Uber is expected to price its initial public offering on May 9, according source @Z129


I am not a source for this info. Not sure why he cited me as a source. I have no idea when Uber is going public as I am not really following the news.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Not sure why he cited me as a source.





beebob said:


> Uber is expected to price its initial public offering on May 9, according source @Z129


As I know this troll, @beebob, I am qualified to state that this is just one of the things that it does.

Oh, and one more thing:



Z129 said:


> I am not a source for this info. Not sure why he*it* cited me as a source. I have no idea when Uber is going public as I am not really following the news.


FIFY


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

Do it. Uber is using you. You are destroying your car for pennies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Telling every pax, I talk to, down rate to 1☆ and zero tip for any driver admitting to striking.

And, also, report to Uber.

Deactivate all strikers!!! ???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Someone has come out from under his bridge again.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

if y'all strike on may 8, I'll have a better chance of being reactivated on may 9. :laugh:


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Target IPO date. While Dara Rings the Bells make your voices resonate. Drown opening bell with your voices. Target investors to disrupt IPO. That's how you win. You'll get most media coverage on IPO date. Don't allow Uber trolls to confuse you and dissuade you from seizing the moment. Uber fears strike on IPO date so be smart and hit them where it hurts the most. 
Trolls here with specific instructions to confuse you. Don't let them get away. Make them pay by targeting IPO date.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Markets open 9:30 NY time. However, IPO trading does not necessarily start when markets open. Trading of IPO depends on public interest. Facebook didn't begin trading until 11:30am Friday May 18th, 2012.
> Best to start strike early on IPO date for maximum media coverage and continue throughout the trading day. Voices of drivers must resonate over Dara's ringing opening bell.
> Target financial districts, uber's underwriter headquarters Morgan Stanley, CNBC network, fox financial, Bloomberg. Most importantly Wallstreet. Captivate media coverage. Don't waste your time anywhere else. Target IPO. Drivers made uber, drivers can break them.


I wish someone would turn and ring Dara's bell. POS F Uber!


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Until we are union I won’t strike, I’ll work and day or time I please?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lmfao and you get paid to write things like this?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


No thank you. I can make my own decisions.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Best way to hit back TARGET IPO. Start thinking like an investor not a driver. Follow the money and perception. Create doubt and investors will act accordingly. Wallstreet hates uncertainty.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Sorry, will not participate. In fact, will drive extra hard!

Supporting Uber on this!



merryon2nd said:


> May 8th is a Wednesday, which I traditionally don't drive anyway. So... I guess I'll be joining the movement no matter how unintentional. lmao. I would probably have joined the strike regardless though. But I also believe that a Wednesday strike would be far less impacting than a strike the previous Saturday (4th) or that whole weekend (3rd-5th).


Take many Wednesdays off. Not Wednesday, 8th. Driving full force.

Free Market Capitalism!

Yes, and I'm also a troll and scabber! ?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Take many Wednesdays off. Not Wednesday, 8th. Driving full force.
> Free Market Capitalism!
> Yes, and I'm also a troll and scabber!


Lol, you trolling scabs are just too damn adorable. 
Unfortunately, I'm an Independent Contractor, and I have a habit of doing whatever I damn well feel like. So I'll be having some Knot and Pepsi, playing poker and smoking cigars on the 8th, like I do every other Wednesday while you ant away in earnest. lmao
No worries, I'll make sure to toast your sold soul while I'm at it, probably after making triple the money I'll make on any given Ubering day.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Lol, you trolling scabs are just too damn adorable.
> Unfortunately, I'm an Independent Contractor, and I have a habit of doing whatever I damn well feel like. So I'll be having some Knot and Pepsi, playing poker and smoking cigars on the 8th, like I do every other Wednesday while you ant away in earnest. lmao
> No worries, I'll make sure to toast your sold soul while I'm at it, probably after making triple the money I'll make on any given Ubering day. :biggrin:


Dude you don't sound well. Please go get checked up by a shrink. Really


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Dude you don't sound well. Please go get checked up by a shrink. Really


Doing well. Thank you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Dude you don't sound well. Please go get checked up by a shrink. Really


Actually, I'm doing great. And... I'm not a dude *sigh* But you can take that appointment for me. Or give it to MiamiKid. He might have drank too much of Uber's kool-aid.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I'm doing great. And... I'm not a dude *sigh* But you can take that appointment for me. Or give it to MiamiKid. He might have drank too much of Uber's kool-aid.


Sorry about dude thing ?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Sorry about dude thing


All good! Honestly, I'm in a field where dude is used so openly that we just consider it a generic 'hey' type of term. lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> All good! Honestly, I'm in a field where dude is used so openly that we just consider it a generic 'hey' type of term. lol


Dude not something from my time. Probably picked up from my son, nephews, and young guys at office before I retired. Again my apologies.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Honestly does anyone believe a strike would really be effective... there are new drivers everyday and there are drivers who can't afford to take a day off - and not to mention if a lot of drivers are striking the surge would be there are let's face it most live for the surge.


No. It will do nothing. It's just a few disgruntled drivers. Uber doesn't care about this little strike. Their IPO is already oversubscribed.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

For Melbourne drivers we are striking between 3-6 pm on that date and our demands are
$7 minimum fare
10% increase on all guaranteed fares 
20% commission


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> For Melbourne drivers we are striking between 3-6 pm on that date and our demands are
> $7 minimum fare
> 10% increase on all guaranteed fares
> 20% commission


How did the last strike go???


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> For Melbourne drivers we are striking between 3-6 pm on that date and our demands are
> $7 minimum fare
> 10% increase on all guaranteed fares
> 20% commission


Add transparency. Riders receipts must include miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Full disclosure


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Trying to scare people. You're so scared you're trembling. Go back to reading your Borg manual. Failed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Michael1230nj said:


> I will not work in support of those who are trying to be heard. Do what your conscience





dmoney155 said:


> I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.
> 
> In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


Totally agree!



beebob said:


> Wealthy and institutional investors look at the Long Term goals
> No one expects Lyft to show a profit for at least 2 years.
> It's the difference between educated investors and the working poor drivers who don't see beyond their nose
> 
> ...


Very well stated!



No Prisoners said:


> Borg humanoid Trolls back in full force. They're getting worried. TARGET IPO.


Oh yeah, we're just so worried. Seriously?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


They gave you a job, you can quit. We are self employed under a contract. You agreed to that contract as I did



nash801 said:


> Is this worldwide?


Don't follow this


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


I live out here in the desert and worked all festivals and events in April. This was happening over and over! They still charge the customer the high surge, but give us a "bonus" ($15 for stagecoach) and they take the rest! They made way more than the drivers! It's so wrong!



dmoney155 said:


> I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.
> 
> In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


Ungrateful? Uber made 2x as much as the drivers did at Coachella and Stagecoach! I waited over 2 hours for a $23 ride while Uber made $50 off that same ride. They are taking advantage of us. They should get a cut but the drivers should be making the most! It's our time, our gas and our vehicles! It's wrong what they're doing. And they will only continue to inch their way into taking more! Pretty soon, you won't be able to pay for gas with what you make.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The 8th was locked in and uber moved the IPO to avoid bad publicity. No problem, there are new and very effective actions planned for IPO date. Fortunately a think tank of outside experience came in guiding organization. Uber never expected the calvary rolling in. They think they outsmart drivers. It's not just drivers they have to worry about now.
Don't think like a driver, think like an investor. What will worry investors the most and how to maximize coverage. 
All media will be on the resistance and uber's celebration will be drowned. 
Watch how the trading goes south at ipo and thereafter.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They gave you a job, you can quit. We are self employed under a contract. You agreed to that contract as I did
> 
> 
> Don't follow this


That's what I say; take it or leave it.



No Prisoners said:


> The 8th was locked in and uber moved the IPO to avoid bad publicity. No problem, there are new and very effective actions planned for IPO date. Fortunately a think tank of outside experience came in guiding organization. Uber never expected the calvary rolling in. They think they outsmart drivers. It's not just drivers they have to worry about now.
> Don't think like a driver, think like an investor. What will worry investors the most and how to maximize coverage.
> All media will be on the resistance and uber's celebration will be drowned.
> Watch how the trading goes south at ipo and thereafter.


And truly hope Uber squeezes these anti American (striking) drivers even more so, if the strike works. Str

Personally, will be working to deactivate drivers who admit to participating. So, I'll be, BOTH, driving and riding on the 8th! ?


----------



## Ozanjavci (Feb 4, 2019)

I am in. I will at least show what side i choose. Let the others make as much as they want. But we the people will win the fight sooner or later. Keep protesting and fight for your rights


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.
> 
> In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


You say "after all uber did for you." 
This is the question you should ask. Can uber survive without drivers and passengers? 
Drivers made uber and sustain it. Drivers will move to whomever pays best. Abusing the labor force only creates contempt, which translates into detrimental customer experience. Drivers made uber so can break it
Passengers ultimately suffer consequences. 
2nd can uber survive without passengers? Passengers have no loyalty to any rideshare provider. They'll go with most convenient less expensive, and equitable experience. 
Uber doesn't have anything without either of them. 
Uber's growth is rapidly slowing as losses mount. 
Nothing proprietary about Uber's technology, no assets, not even intellectual. 
Uber has nothing. More and more platforms entering the industry. 
So if you're an Uber troll better start thinking what's your plan B. 
With your experience you might qualify for instigating criminals in prisons. But watch out for Babba he's most fond of ass kisses


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> You say "after all uber did for you."
> This is the question you should ask. Can uber survive without drivers and passengers?
> Drivers made uber and sustain it. Drivers will move to whomever pays best. Abusing the labor force only creates contempt, which translates into detrimental customer experience. Drivers made uber so can break it
> Passengers ultimately suffer consequences.
> ...


You're the one who needs a Plan B. Mine's in place now. Four years driving and have accomplished my economic goals.

This is purely supplemental, extra money. And for kicks, entertainment, fun etc.

Almost forgot my favorite - scabbing/trolling! ???


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

London just joined the strike. More coming. I created a new thread. Go see it. More coming. Stay tuned. Time to start thinking like bankers amd investors, rather than as drivers. That's how you win.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Sassy71 said:


> I live out here in the desert and worked all festivals and events in April. This was happening over and over! They still charge the customer the high surge, but give us a "bonus" ($15 for stagecoach) and they take the rest! They made way more than the drivers! It's so wrong!
> 
> 
> Ungrateful? Uber made 2x as much as the drivers did at Coachella and Stagecoach! I waited over 2 hours for a $23 ride while Uber made $50 off that same ride. They are taking advantage of us. They should get a cut but the drivers should be making the most! It's our time, our gas and our vehicles! It's wrong what they're doing. And they will only continue to inch their way into taking more! Pretty soon, you won't be able to pay for gas with what you make.


They have a right to make more money. When you own a business then you can make more money than your employees. Uber doesn't even make a profit so it's a matter of time before they file bankruptcy or sell



Ozanjavci said:


> I am in. I will at least show what side i choose. Let the others make as much as they want. But we the people will win the fight sooner or later. Keep protesting and fight for your rights


Uber does not make a profit. They will sell first chance or file bankruptcy


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There's been a few posts around here that the only reason they aren't turning a profit is the amount of money they pour into R&D and other intentional losses. If they wanted to be profitable today and cut all that shit out they could be. 

Lyft not so much as they didn't diversify and expand rapidly in the beginning and thats why Uber is still losing money. The gamble is with self driving cars all that R&D money will come back to them plus oodles of profit down the road sometime.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They have a right to make more money. When you own a business then you can make more money than your employees. Uber doesn't even make a profit so it's a matter of time before they file bankruptcy or sell
> 
> 
> Uber does not make a profit. They will sell first chance or file bankruptcy


Totally agree! Uber has every right to make as much money as possible. And hope they do.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL May 8th, a Wednesday. That should stick it to them. Can't wait for the $40 surges.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> I will work extra hard so as to minimize the negative effect of the strike. You all are ungrateful backstabbers. After all uber did for you, you would go around and do this? shame on you all.
> 
> In fact I will use the bonus money they recently provided to pay some people extra to drive that day. In my city there will be disruption.


Excellent. Plan on doing the same!


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

A strike will never work in an unregulated free market. Its simple economics.
(1) Some people, perhaps many will strike. Most probably won't (for reasons I'll get into later). This is even the case if you organized it perfectly and even spent money promoting it.
(2) Temporary shortage of driver supply will result in artificially bumping the surge. Drivers will answer the call to meet that demand in hopes of making more money
(3) Demand will be lessened slightly due to surge, but not as much as you might think. Lyft will pick up some of these people, and so strikers may benefit from driving for Lyft, but its all short lived.

Bottom line is that this won't get it done. Never expect a guaranteed, living wage. Never expect fairness. They could easily drop you for no reason just like you could leave for no reason. The ugly truth is that despite them dropping driver pay, people keep driving. They can find "cheaper" drivers (those willing to work for less) with the same level of competence.

You want safety and security? Develop a real marketable skill and employ yourself, or make yourself indispensable to a company to do the same.

You just want to punish Uber? Send your screenshots to the NY times, WSJ or some other media company. They love tearing public companies down and have already started doing this.

You might just consider leaving Uber for a couple months and doing Lyft only if you think Uber is so much worse. They aren't, but maybe that will make you feel better.

Here's something else to ponder. Once a company goes public, the ONLY thing that matters to them is making money. The founders of the company will receive a windfall of cash, and will likely take that money and go start another one. A public corp is just an accounting entity. The owners are now spread over thousands if not millions of people. The board of directors only answers to shareholders, and must keep their business legal and show documentation of P&L, cash flow, and balance sheets. Nobody is going to question how much drivers are paid unless it becomes a "problem". To them, a problem is where they can clearly see a reduction in driver supply where at the same time an increase by Lyft.

Eventually prices will go up but do not automatically think they will start paying you more. As others have stated, they stand to make a killing once they get fleets of fully electric self-driving cars in each major city. The cash infusion practically guarantees they will be there in 5-10 years. The moment they stop really needing you, they will cut pay until _almost all of you quit_ . I know this sounds bleak but don't let that be you. Don't be the Blockbuster video store the year before Netflix was invented. You have the potential to do something better with your life. Go get educated and develop a skill. Nobody will be driving in 20 years


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> There's been a few posts around here that the only reason they aren't turning a profit is the amount of money they pour into R&D and other intentional losses. If they wanted to be profitable today and cut all that shit out they could be.
> 
> Lyft not so much as they didn't diversify and expand rapidly in the beginning and thats why Uber is still losing money. The gamble is with self driving cars all that R&D money will come back to them plus oodles of profit down the road sometime.


Ya can't strike for someone you don't work for . You contract from them. You work for yourself. Lyft don't make money either


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

You can find a million reasons not to strike but there is one reason to strike and that is your pay.
It’s a team effort don’t worry about the trolls (rideshare company employees) they just want to be heard but no one except other trolls are listening. 

You strike because you know that despite all these excuses you need to be heard.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> You can find a million reasons not to strike but there is one reason to strike and that is your pay.
> It's a team effort don't worry about the trolls (rideshare company employees) they just want to be heard but no one except other trolls are listening.
> 
> You strike because you know that despite all these excuses you need to be heard.


Will be deactivating drivers stupid enough to admit to participating. This will continue four - six weeks after the IPO.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Striking is seriously disloyal to Uber. The IPO benefits are already beginning to flow the drivers. And were not even to the IPO date yet!

And you want to damage, disrupt and slander them? After they've done so much to better your lives.

Just quit and move on. We don't need this kind of publicity!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Just quit and move on. We don't need this kind of publicity!


Who's "we"? Your bosses at uber HQ who pay you to post here?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL May 8th, a Wednesday. That should stick it to them. Can't wait for the $40 surges.


lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Who's "we"? Your bosses at uber HQ who pay you to post here?


Fortunately from the very beginning this troll started posting I realized his agenda and disconnected him by putting him in ignored bin. 
He's so desperate he finally gave himself away by the "we" use(thanks for quoting ". 
See desperate people sooner or later stumble. Anyone lacking moral ground eventually succumbs. 
Evidently he's nervously desperate as negative press is released. 
If he's shaking now just watch him next week after the onslaught of information and press releases hit going closer to IPO.

Nevertheless, he's on ignored trash box were he belongs. No way he can get me to see his stupid ludicrous posts. 
I highly suggest everyone send him to the ignore trash box as well.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Fortunately from the very beginning this troll started posting I realized his agenda and disconnected him by putting him in ignored bin.
> He's so desperate he finally gave himself away by the "we" use(thanks for quoting ".
> See desperate people sooner or later stumble. Anyone lacking moral ground eventually succumbs.
> Evidently he's nervously desperate as negative press is released.
> ...


The more shrill the anti-strikers become, the more optimistic I am about the effectiveness of the strikes.

If the uber fanboys and shills are worried, it means uber's worried, which is good for us.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The more shrill the anti-strikers become, the more optimistic I become about the effectiveness of the strikes.
> 
> If the uber fanboys and shills are worried, it means uber's worried, which is good for us.


Based on numbers I'm almost positive nobody's worried. Did you notice Uber's IPO was oversubscribed on the second day? Sure you and I know it's a ridiculously high valuation but the harsh reality is many people will buy Uber stock.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be deactivating drivers stupid enough to admit to participating. This will continue four - six weeks after the IPO.


Deactivating drivers who participate in the strikes could very well backfire on uber. Doing so would validate the strikers' claims that uber is a greedy bully that expolits its drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

maverik5225 said:


> A strike will never work in an unregulated free market. Its simple economics.
> (1) Some people, perhaps many will strike. Most probably won't (for reasons I'll get into later). This is even the case if you organized it perfectly and even spent money promoting it.
> (2) Temporary shortage of driver supply will result in artificially bumping the surge. Drivers will answer the call to meet that demand in hopes of making more money
> (3) Demand will be lessened slightly due to surge, but not as much as you might think. Lyft will pick up some of these people, and so strikers may benefit from driving for Lyft, but its all short lived.
> ...


Good advice. I only disagree with your very last sentence but who knows what 20 years will bring?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Based on numbers I'm almost positive nobody's worried. Did you notice Uber's IPO was oversubscribed on the second day? Sure you and I know it's a ridiculously high valuation but the harsh reality is many people will buy Uber stock.


There's no question they're worried. They're VERY worried about Connecticut, and well they should be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> There's no question they're worried. They're VERY worried about Connecticut, and well they should be.


Why do you think they would be worried about CT? It has to be one of their smallest markets.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I support strike and I will turn Uber off on May 8th. May God bless all the drivers and enables us to teach a lesson to Uber to stop the cruel behavior to the drivers. 
All drivers be advised that the main purpose of the strike is not necessarily to make Uber lose, but rather to increase awareness and attract media and news about what’s going on with these companies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why do you think they would be worried about CT? It has to be one of their smallest markets.


Because if it happens there, it could very well spread.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The more shrill the anti-strikers become, the more optimistic I am about the effectiveness of the strikes.
> 
> If the uber fanboys and shills are worried, it means uber's worried, which is good for us.


That's a very astute observation. They're frantic and making mistakes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Because if it happens there, it could very well spread.


Are you referring to a possible minimum wage?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

maverik5225 said:


> A strike will never work in an unregulated free market. Its simple economics.
> (1) Some people, perhaps many will strike. Most probably won't (for reasons I'll get into later). This is even the case if you organized it perfectly and even spent money promoting it.
> (2) Temporary shortage of driver supply will result in artificially bumping the surge. Drivers will answer the call to meet that demand in hopes of making more money
> (3) Demand will be lessened slightly due to surge, but not as much as you might think. Lyft will pick up some of these people, and so strikers may benefit from driving for Lyft, but its all short lived.
> ...


You do not have a union. Will guarantee this does not work. Looks incredibly stupid and uneducated


Nats121 said:


> There's no question they're worried. They're VERY worried about Connecticut, and well they should be.


Worried? Nope, don't think so!

Free Market Capitalism! ????


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

The best way for a group of people to be heard is to stand up together. A collaborative effort of the drivers what we need to stop this



MiamiKid said:


> Love it. Will be doing the same!


I'm retired.




Casedarby said:


> I've never seen anything like this. In fact, I've never had a trip where Uber received even close to my total. Where was this trip and did you complain to Uber?


Yes I did and they said what I make and what riders pay are separate



Casedarby said:


> I've never seen anything like this. In fact, I've never had a trip where Uber received even close to my total. Where was this trip and did you complain to Uber?


Yes I did and they said what I make and what riders pay are separate


MiamiKid said:


> Telling every pax, I talk to, down rate to 1☆ and zero tip for any driver admitting to striking.
> 
> And, also, report to Uber.
> 
> Deactivate all strikers!!! ???


Like I deactivated your mom



MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, will not participate. In fact, will drive extra hard!
> 
> Supporting Uber on this!
> 
> ...


At least your honest, you'll probably make a ton, goodluck



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They gave you a job, you can quit. We are self employed under a contract. You agreed to that contract as I did
> 
> 
> Don't follow this


I agreed and they continue to change it without telling us



MiamiKid said:


> Striking is seriously disloyal to Uber. The IPO benefits are already beginning to flow the drivers. And were not even to the IPO date yet!
> 
> And you want to damage, disrupt and slander them? After they've done so much to better your lives.
> 
> Just quit and move on. We don't need this kind of publicity!


What was I told what I make and what rider pays are separate?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Add transparency. Riders receipts must include miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Full disclosure


No, in fact, Uber does not have to disclose any of that whatsoever. Period. What, pathetic, Socialistic world do you like in?

And, guarantee you it WILL not happen. Not in the USA! Disclose to the customer what the driver makes? No way!!

With Uber 100%! Down with the striking drivers!!! ?????


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

They already do...I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

We demand uber to Add transparency. Riders receipts must include miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Full disclosure. 
Although some people may oppose, but majority of the drivers support this idea. 
Let’s hope tge best for the strike.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> They already do...I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.


Totally understand it. The way business works. Unheard of to be compelled to show the customer what an employee, or contractor is paid on a transaction.

That, I will guarantee you 100%!



Alexxx_Uber said:


> We demand uber to Add transparency. Riders receipts must include miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Full disclosure.
> Although some people may oppose, but majority of the drivers support this idea.
> Let's hope tge best for the strike.


If you're correct, which you're not, the majority of drivers are lower class, uneducated blue collar grunts!

They get what they deserve! ??????


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> We demand uber to Add transparency. Riders receipts must include miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Full disclosure.
> Although some people may oppose, but majority of the drivers support this idea.
> Let's hope tge best for the strike.


I'm so glad you picked up on this. For last month I've been tweeting the exact message and posting throughout all forums. This should be mandated. Of course trolls will attack with baseless arguments. 
Full transparency sinks uber's model.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I'm so glad you picked up on this. For last month I've been tweeting the exact message and posting throughout all forums. This should be mandated. Of course trolls will attack with baseless arguments.
> Full transparency sinks uber's model.


However, Uber will NEVER do this. There is not a precedent for it. Won't happen.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Its illegal to lie to your contractor and change things in a contract without mutually agreeing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Its illegal to lie to your contractor and change things in a contract without mutually agreeing.


Uber did not do that. Riders have agreed, and signed, everything. It's all covered.

Don't like it. Move on.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Yes they did and I can prove it


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Deactivating drivers who participate in the strikes could very well backfire on uber. Doing so would validate the strikers' claims that uber is a greedy bully that expolits its drivers.


Whomever says drivers who strike will be deactivated is a moron.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Whomever says drivers who strike will be deactivated is a moron.


Uber can fire drivers who strike, but as I pointed out, the cost in bad publicity could be very high.



goneubering said:


> Are you referring to a possible minimum wage?


No. The Connecticut bill would cap the percentage rideshare companies can take from drivers at 25%.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber can fire drivers who strike, but as I pointed out, the cost in bad publicity could be very high.
> 
> 
> No. The Connecticut bill would cap the percentage rideshare companies can take from drivers at 25%.


That would be nice although I would still prefer it capped at 20% which is what I paid 4 years ago.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Haven't you figured out that Uber is strike proof because of one simple reason: Surge.

Supply and Demand at its worst/finest. For every ant reading this post, there will be 1000 more wondering why there's a 15 dollar surge in the middle of the day and gladly scooping it up.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> And there are very angry drivers, that are tired of being cheated, have other monie$ coming in and are willing to take the financial hit to make a point. These new drivers signing up every day, they are our best allies, because they are quitting in increasing numbers, staying for shorter periods of time before quitting and then telling everyone they know how uber treats their drivers and riders. If you can't afford to take the financial hit then go ahead and work, chase the surge even, uber still loses $.


the more potential drivers who would be thinking about joining find out that Uber is not what they thought it was will either quit sooner after joining,when they can or not join up at all.In both cases it will eventually result in LESS NEW DRIVERS JOINING.
I still get pax who say they are thinking of becoming drivers,one heard about the "bonus that uber gave us,the paltry $140 i got was laughable,it equated to a part of a cent per ride.This equates to the amount that uber takes from us above the 27.5%,that little amount above the 27.5% if you did that calculation of their taking on each ride that fraction of a percentage is always the same,its a fraction of 1 percent more than the 27.5%.The $140 is nothing but a refund of the extra amount they take per ride.I am surprised it never gets mentioned in this forum that i have seen(I read this forum sometimes)They are such greedy a..holes.It would amount to a lot of money over so many drivers.We should all try a CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT about that if possible.Any takers??Doesnt matter if we get a thing from it should it succeed,point would be to CREATE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE TO STEM THE TIDE OF NEW DRIVERS JOINING

* * IDEAS FOR ANY CLASS ACTION LAWSUITS ANYONE? * *
Mine is as above
Mapping issues that uber dont fix when they can,especially to popular destinations
Mapping: the long route to pickups wasting time and drivers fuel.It may be intentional on ubers part,or they would be able to tweak that.Uber pays google for using the google map that is in the app



Sassy71 said:


> I live out here in the desert and worked all festivals and events in April. This was happening over and over! They still charge the customer the high surge, but give us a "bonus" ($15 for stagecoach) and they take the rest! They made way more than the drivers! It's so wrong!
> 
> 
> Ungrateful? Uber made 2x as much as the drivers did at Coachella and Stagecoach! I waited over 2 hours for a $23 ride while Uber made $50 off that same ride. They are taking advantage of us. They should get a cut but the drivers should be making the most! It's our time, our gas and our vehicles! It's wrong what they're doing. And they will only continue to inch their way into taking more! Pretty soon, you won't be able to pay for gas with what you make.


you hsould maybe post this up as a new thread


Ssgcraig said:


> LOL May 8th, a Wednesday. That should stick it to them. Can't wait for the $40 surges.


a bunch of us did a letterbox drop to tell the pax there is a strike on the 8 and maybe the 10.WE HAVE ALL EMAILED EVERYONE WE KNOW TO TELL THEM AND THEY ARE PASSING IT ON TO OTHERS


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberRippoff said:


> the more potential drivers who would be thinking about joining find out that Uber is not what they thought it was will either quit sooner after joining,when they can or not join up at all.In both cases it will eventually result in LESS NEW DRIVERS JOINING.
> I still get pax who say they are thinking of becoming drivers,one heard about the "bonus that uber gave us,the paltry $140 i got was laughable,it equated to a part of a cent per ride.This equates to the amount that uber takes from us above the 27.5%,that little amount above the 27.5% if you did that calculation of their taking on each ride that fraction of a percentage is always the same,its a fraction of 1 percent more than the 27.5%.The $140 is nothing but a refund of the extra amount they take per ride.I am surprised it never gets mentioned in this forum that i have seen(I read this forum sometimes)They are such greedy a..holes.It would amount to a lot of money over so many drivers.We should all try a CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT about that if possible.Any takers??Doesnt matter if we get a thing from it should it succeed,point would be to CREATE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE TO STEM THE TIDE OF NEW DRIVERS JOINING
> 
> * * IDEAS FOR ANY CLASS ACTION LAWSUITS ANYONE? * *
> ...


The more comments I read about this strike the more I'm convinced it will be a big fat zero that Uber ignores.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> No. The Connecticut bill would cap the percentage rideshare companies can take from drivers at 25%.


Would that one change be enough to keep you driving for Uber?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Would that one change be enough to keep you driving for Uber?


Yes, but I'm not the best person to ask seeing that I'm driving for them without the cap.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Yes, but I'm not the best person to ask seeing that I'm driving for them without the cap.


I hope CT puts it into law. Then Uber and Lyft can raise rates up to where they should be. Thx for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

May 8th strike made the NBC Nightly News with a 60 second spiel.


----------



## LAFusion (Apr 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Nothing is going to happen, with the possible exception of you taking a day off.
> 
> If you think you're being mistreated, go find something else to do for money. There are a lot of jobs out there right now.
> 
> ...


Are you always this sanctimonious? Gfy


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Nothing is going to happen, with the possible exception of you taking a day off.
> 
> If you think you're being mistreated, go find something else to do for money. There are a lot of jobs out there right now.
> 
> ...


So glad you trolls post demeaning posts here. Each and every post hitting tweeter for public display. You're making driver's case. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## vladi (Jan 15, 2016)

Wanna know better idea of strike, instead of turning your app off just accept the ride, and don’t go anywhere... people gonna miss flights, meetings, classes, appointments! 
Barely speaking English people barking in front of 1455 market street don’t help... and never helped before...
My solution gonna spread out way quicker. And don’t forget to text your pax we’re on strike, so no cheap rides for you


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

*Bernie Sanders: "Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8."*

Dudes. That is a real quotation.

It's happening!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Who has organized this " strike "? What are the goals ? Real answers please if anyone has them .


Ultimate goal should be what Wallstreet hates most. Uncertainty. Uber's biggest fear and threat is drivers bargaining power. Uber's nothing without drivers and to keep itself afloat must be able to capture higher percentage of fares, thus decreasing driver pay while charging riders higher fares. If drivers organize and refuse to work unless higher ratio of total fares go to them, uber won't survive. Investors perception of Uber's future viability will be highly uncertain.
This strike may not be as effective as it could be had organizations reached out for proper guidance. 
Fortunately there's still time to plan more effectively for future actions. 
Now they have. One thing that's already in architecture development is an ecosystem for drivers to communicate. Should be in place shortly. That will make for a game changer.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> So many ants and new ants there will always be Uber's available, new people signing up everyday.


And therein lies the problem. Too damn many. I see an uber or lyft sticker on at least every third car any more. Thhat is why uber/lyft don't give a crap about us.



doggerel said:


> *Bernie Sanders: "Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8."*


That is only because it is election time ahead.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Who has organized this " strike "? What are the goals ? Real answers please if anyone has them .


Nobody has answers. Just a bunch of whiners. ????



Jst1dreamr said:


> And therein lies the problem. Too damn many. I see an uber or lyft sticker on at least every third car any more. Thhat is why uber/lyft don't give a crap about us.
> 
> 
> That is only because it is election time ahead.


Stand with Uber paying their CEO a well deserved $50 Million! ?

Do not support strikers; therefore, driving 12 hours on the 8th.

Free Market Capitalism! ????



No Prisoners said:


> Ultimate goal should be what Wallstreet hates most. Uncertainty. Uber's biggest fear and threat is drivers bargaining power. Uber's nothing without drivers and to keep itself afloat must be able to capture higher percentage of fares, thus decreasing driver pay while charging riders higher fares. If drivers organize and refuse to work unless higher ratio of total fares go to them, uber won't survive. Investors perception of Uber's future viability will be highly uncertain.
> This strike may not be as effective as it could be had organizations reached out for proper guidance.
> Fortunately there's still time to plan more effectively for future actions.
> Now they have. One thing that's already in architecture development is an ecosystem for drivers to communicate. Should be in place shortly. That will make for a game changer.


Yeah right! We'll see bout that. ????


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

doggerel said:


> *Bernie Sanders: "Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8."*
> 
> Dudes. That is a real quotation.
> 
> It's happening!


As much as I disagree with Bernie Sander on almost everything I actually tweeted him over a dozen times requesting his support. Maybe mentioning that over 3 million drivers would be in his debt made him notice. Hey all for the cause. If I have to wave his campaign banner I'll do it if he can move his base against uber. I'll be the guy with the Vendetta mask standing next to Bernie.
Don't tell anyone I said this. My 87 year old father would disown me.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> So many ants and new ants there will always be Uber's available, new people signing up everyday.


Thats why we need to MAKE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE to get into the media so that potential drivers will only join up if they really need the money and quit asap when they dont.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MoneyMitch said:


> That's insane. Do you happen to know the surge multiplier the pax was charged?


It's been tweeted


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

s


Jamie Vegas said:


> 12 noon whatever city your in
> 
> Also I'm not sure why may 8th but I'm in
> 
> ...


is it a surge fare? if not its then just plain price gouging.its a reasonably short trip right?you should post that wherever passengers will see it if so,in reddit for example,in response to thread there etcPassengers definitely react to price gouging


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberRippoff said:


> s
> 
> is it a surge fare? if not its then just plain price gouging.its a reasonably short trip right?you should post that wherever passengers will see it if so,in reddit for example,in response to thread there etcPassengers definitely react to price gouging


Price gauging.



No Prisoners said:


> It's been tweeted


:laugh:


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

There's only one fundamental in this whole conversation. As long as there are people who are willing to drive at Uber's current rate of pay, all of the striking, protest, etc is just a tempest in a teapot to Uber. They are very aware that some drivers are disgruntled; a "strike" is not needed to get that point across. Folks can conjure up all the bad publicity they can manage - Uber simply doesn't care, because they don't have to care. For every person that strikes, there are 10 ants ready to fill in the gaps. Until Uber is required by local law to pay differently, they are not going to. It's just that simple. I am not an Uber Shill, just being realistic.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> There's only one fundamental in this whole conversation. As long as there are people who are willing to drive at Uber's current rate of pay, all of the striking, protest, etc is just a tempest in a teapot to Uber. They are very aware that some drivers are disgruntled; a "strike" is not needed to get that point across. Folks can conjure up all the bad publicity they can manage - Uber simply doesn't care, because they don't have to care. For every person that strikes, there are 10 ants ready to fill in the gaps. Until Uber is required by local law to pay differently, they are not going to. It's just that simple. I am not an Uber Shill, just being realistic.


a lot of people have not heard about ubers low earnings.I pick up passengers that have no idea at all.They ask me questions about the pay and anything else as they think that is the place to find out the info that they need.If nearly all those who currently didnt know then did hear about it,they would not join,they dont need the money.They dont need a job.They are expecting a decent paying job as they are passengers who only see the great service we provide and the nice cars and assume its a great way to make extra cash,they say so.The last one was a guy,nearly eligible for uber,said he"cant wait".He takes ubers at peak hours to get home from work and sometimes to work.The one before him was wanting to change* jobs* to uber driving as hes sick of his job(!) he was very happy,asking me questions about the pay.He was pretty close to putting that plan in action.

ignorance,a lot of people do not read or watch the news and others dont care as its not their problem.Not until they hear about it and passengers realise that price gouging is on its way to them will they react to it.That is why we *NEED TO MAKE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE* so that word itself will pass to those who do not read the news

In short, we need to *affect the SUPPLY*

How many is 1% of the drivers,who come in here? 10,000 maybe? If all of us sent 3 emails to a random email address,30,000 emails would be sent for example,if we all did a little bit,it would multiply because people talk.Tell them about the low pay and tricks and price gouging of customers in some markets


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/03/tech/uber-lyft-driver-strike/index.html
Getting media attention


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> There's only one fundamental in this whole conversation. As long as there are people who are willing to drive at Uber's current rate of pay, all of the striking, protest, etc is just a tempest in a teapot to Uber. They are very aware that some drivers are disgruntled; a "strike" is not needed to get that point across. Folks can conjure up all the bad publicity they can manage - Uber simply doesn't care, because they don't have to care. For every person that strikes, there are 10 ants ready to fill in the gaps. Until Uber is required by local law to pay differently, they are not going to. It's just that simple. I am not an Uber Shill, just being realistic.


Some posters aren't interested in your realistic comments. They hate Uber so much they want it to fail which is very unlikely to happen anytime in the near future. Wall Street has a much better perspective on Uber's future than a few angry posters.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Some posters aren't interested in your realistic comments. They hate Uber so much they want it to fail which is very unlikely to happen anytime in the near future. Wall Street has a much better perspective on Uber's future than a few angry posters.


nah wall st doesnt have a better perspective on ubers future...Stocks list on exchanges all the time only to fall later...
snap was a good example.but uber is a scam.they are blinding the investors with new metrics they made up,its been reported on as such as well
$84bn or $120bn is a lot of money for all the investor salready invested in uber.And also already talked about in the news is that "so many people in silicon valley have a peice of uber that they will not allow it to fall".Comments from another wall st analyst and participant.Uber will fall when all the investors have left


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Ultimate goal should be what Wallstreet hates most. Uncertainty. Uber's biggest fear and threat is drivers bargaining power. Uber's nothing without drivers and to keep itself afloat must be able to capture higher percentage of fares, thus decreasing driver pay while charging riders higher fares. If drivers organize and refuse to work unless higher ratio of total fares go to them, uber won't survive. Investors perception of Uber's future viability will be highly uncertain.
> This strike may not be as effective as it could be had organizations reached out for proper guidance.
> Fortunately there's still time to plan more effectively for future actions.
> Now they have. One thing that's already in architecture development is an ecosystem for drivers to communicate. Should be in place shortly. That will make for a game changer.


 Again, who is organizing this ? Most of what you are saying I personally am not interested in , Why would I want the companies I work for to be in jeopardy of failure ? I want them to be successful but I also want to be paid a more realistic per mile and minute . I in no way want to be an employee or part of a union .

Since I first started asking this question days ago you are the only one that has answered me so thank you . But in the mean time This forum has been inundated with new "members " touting both sides of this issue . None with relevant information , most with vitriol and some even urging dire consequences for drivers that decide to go to work . Unfortunately this is what passes as debate in our society now .

This has swayed me to do what I thought was proper in the first place . I will see to my own interests since it is obvious that neither side has my true interests at heart .

Good luck with your work stoppage , strike is not the correct terminology for what you are proposing .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Again, who is organizing this ? Most of what you are saying I personally am not interested in , Why would I want the companies I work for to be in jeopardy of failure ? I want them to be successful but I also want to be paid a more realistic per mile and minute . I in no way want to be an employee or part of a union .
> 
> Since I first started asking this question days ago you are the only one that has answered me so thank you . But in the mean time This forum has been inundated with new "members " touting both sides of this issue . None with relevant information , most with vitriol and some even urging dire consequences for drivers that decide to go to work . Unfortunately this is what passes as debate in our society now .
> 
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Again, who is organizing this ? Most of what you are saying I personally am not interested in , Why would I want the companies I work for to be in jeopardy of failure ? I want them to be successful but I also want to be paid a more realistic per mile and minute . I in no way want to be an employee or part of a union .
> 
> Since I first started asking this question days ago you are the only one that has answered me so thank you . But in the mean time This forum has been inundated with new "members " touting both sides of this issue . None with relevant information , most with vitriol and some even urging dire consequences for drivers that decide to go to work . Unfortunately this is what passes as debate in our society now .
> 
> ...


Yep your Rideshare company has your interests at heart. I do not want any fair rideshare company to fail but if they mistreat their main supplier (the drivers) they will get onto big financial trouble because their service will falter and many customers will leave. I am in talks with a major rideshare company that promises to pay better rates than Uber/Lyft. I don't trust them yet but their goal is that they will strike a fair balance between drivers and riders.

You need to understand you can't post outside links here or you will get in trouble. There are a few organisations around but you have to look them up yourself. The organisation in our city (which I can't name) was so inept that they haven't even taken this opportunity to strike here in Melbourne. He was also a nasty dictatorial personality that didn't listen to anyone else. But you get that in any organisation.
So I started my own organisation and have take my own initiative (see Melbourne details in advocacy). Some people are helping me out but there is still a lot of apathy.

Feel free to use my ideas and actually contribute something yourself rather than have the attitude who is doing something for me. Print flyers, post on social media and do other things and if your city already has a well run organisation like LA or Philly go and volunteer and help them out.

Carpe Diem suckers


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> Yep your Rideshare company has your interests at heart. I do not want any fair rideshare company to fail but if they mistreat their main supplier (the drivers) they will get onto big financial trouble because their service will falter and many customers will leave. I am in talks with a major rideshare company that promises to pay better rates than Uber/Lyft. I don't trust them yet but their goal is that they will strike a fair balance between drivers and riders.
> 
> You need to understand you can't post outside links here or you will get in trouble. There are a few organisations around but you have to look them up yourself. The organisation in our city (which I can't name) was so inept that they haven't even taken this opportunity to strike here in Melbourne. He was also a nasty dictatorial personality that didn't listen to anyone else. But you get that in any organisation.
> So I started my own organisation and have take my own initiative (see Melbourne details in advocacy). Some people are helping me out but there is still a lot of apathy.
> ...


 I never asked anyone to do something for me . I have my own interests at heart . No one else does .


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I never asked anyone to do something for me . I have my own interests at heart . No one else does .


You've already failed with that thinking. You're just one driver out of thousands so Uber can dictate to you whatever rate they like. If you think that's in your own interests good luck with that. Thousands of drivers are striking and if there is a rate increase you will benefit. So don't go saying they don't have your interest at heart. It's the other way around.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> You've already failed with that thinking. You're just one driver out of thousands so Uber can dictate to you whatever rate they like. If you think that's in your own interests good luck with that. Thousands of drivers are striking and if there is a rate increase you will benefit. So don't go saying they don't have your interest at heart. It's the other way around.


 Failed at what ? And no drivers are going on strike . It is a work stoppage or slow down . I am not trying to get into it with you and if this is what you want to do good luck .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberRippoff said:


> nah wall st doesnt have a better perspective on ubers future...Stocks list on exchanges all the time only to fall later...
> snap was a good example.but uber is a scam.they are blinding the investors with new metrics they made up,its been reported on as such as well
> $84bn or $120bn is a lot of money for all the investor salready invested in uber.And also already talked about in the news is that "so many people in silicon valley have a peice of uber that they will not allow it to fall".Comments from another wall st analyst and participant.Uber will fall when all the investors have left


Okay maybe perspective is the wrong word to use about Wall Street but you can't deny they they carry immense weight with this IPO. I say Uber is only worth $10 billion but it will be a long long time before it ever falls that low.



No Prisoners said:


> So glad you trolls post demeaning posts here. Each and every post hitting tweeter for public display. You're making driver's case. Thanks for your cooperation.


It's actually called Twitter.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doggerel said:


> *People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by.*


You don't have to.
The unemployment rate is the lowest it has been in the last 40 (count 'em) forty years.
You don't think you're getting paid enough? Change freakin' jobs!
I think you'd rather just whine about being some kind of victim.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Okay maybe perspective is the wrong word to use about Wall Street but you can't deny they they carry immense weight with this IPO. I say Uber is only worth $10 billion but it will be a long long time before it ever falls that low.
> 
> 
> It's actually called Twitter. :wink:


It is worth whatever investors are willing to pay for it. Period. I won't be one of them; but, more power to them.

It is speculative, as Uber is not profitable at this point. However, they're paying for future growth. They expect this to be huge when the company moves into autonomous vehicles (driverless).

So, Uber's business model, going forward, does not include drivers. Or if it does, a huge reduction in what we have now.

Assuming there's a market, for this, and Uber can deliver, the current structure will be all but over. Therefore, do not believe a strike will carry a substantial amount of leverage, if any at all.

My two cents.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m scheduled to have my car in the shop on May 8th for maintenance, killing 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

History has proven that strikes work. Anyone saying an Uber strike won’t accomplish anything is a shill...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

newDriver81 said:


> History has proven that strikes work. Anyone saying an Uber strike won't accomplish anything is a shill...


Put me down for being a huge shill, scab whatever. And proud of it.

With Uber on this.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

UberRippoff said:


> a lot of people have not heard about ubers low earnings.I pick up passengers that have no idea at all.They ask me questions about the pay and anything else as they think that is the place to find out the info that they need.If nearly all those who currently didnt know then did hear about it,they would not join,they dont need the money.They dont need a job.They are expecting a decent paying job as they are passengers who only see the great service we provide and the nice cars and assume its a great way to make extra cash,they say so.The last one was a guy,nearly eligible for uber,said he"cant wait".He takes ubers at peak hours to get home from work and sometimes to work.The one before him was wanting to change* jobs* to uber driving as hes sick of his job(!) he was very happy,asking me questions about the pay.He was pretty close to putting that plan in action.
> 
> ignorance,a lot of people do not read or watch the news and others dont care as its not their problem.Not until they hear about it and passengers realise that price gouging is on its way to them will they react to it.That is why we *NEED TO MAKE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE* so that word itself will pass to those who do not read the news
> 
> ...


It's already multiplying, the word has spread wide and far.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Again, who is organizing this ? Most of what you are saying I personally am not interested in , Why would I want the companies I work for to be in jeopardy of failure ? I want them to be successful but I also want to be paid a more realistic per mile and minute . I in no way want to be an employee or part of a union .
> 
> Since I first started asking this question days ago you are the only one that has answered me so thank you . But in the mean time This forum has been inundated with new "members " touting both sides of this issue . None with relevant information , most with vitriol and some even urging dire consequences for drivers that decide to go to work . Unfortunately this is what passes as debate in our society now .
> 
> ...


I agree strike not right terminology but easier for society to understand. It's an organized protest. Try selling that.
People don't know you nor your agenda. Therefore, reasonable to not respond.
But I will try to indulge your questions best I'm allowed. If you're corporate maybe this exchange will help. 
Until now organized by a group of drivers who unfortunately never had collective bargaining experience, much less trying to organize unstructured diverse communities. Two separate and distinct fractured groups, drivers and riders. 
Problem is that Uber stretched the limits to a breaking point without realizing that eventually the small group of organizers would reach out for guidance and and find it. 
Going forward won't be the same. Unfortunately this strike, or whatever you want to call it, was organized before certain minds were contacted. Hence IPO moved away from protests and demonstration will take place in places with minimum exposure. Rest assured targets will change and much better organized. Nevertheless, IPO will not go unscathed. From what I heard there are big surprises planned where city permits are not consequential.

What are the real goals. Simple, change balance of power. Uber's nothing without drivers. That's it. To achieve stated goals drivers must first think like investors and bankers. Not as drivers.

Why is uber in trouble. Simple, the business model not sustainable specially if drivers have bargaining leverage. It's inevitable. This will happen and if you're a driver you'll benefit.

Uber can reverse its direction and actually become exponentially profitable just by making some simple changes. Uber has the best and largest infrastructure to achieve complete market domination making it Impossible for any competitor to even attempt. 
Uber doesn't have any assets not even intellectual property, no driver nor rider loyalty. But it has the largest platform and network of drivers and users. However, notice how growth is reversing while losses increasing.

Corporate can change that overnight.

Let me give you some history.
A banker from Morgan Stanley started driving uber for research purposes. This banker is uber's financial guy.

I'm a retired banker who started driving with a group of retired colleagues as a hobby and get out of the house. Anyhow after a while given our experience and nature we became obsessed with Uber's flawed business model and began to analyze it from the bottom up. Long story short. We finally created a structure or model, but totally unlike anything out there. It's a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting.
If Uber took our model with last year's capacity at 20 million daily rides and 3 million drivers, it would capture net income MINIMUM of $26 billion. That's after paying drivers 100% of fares at whatever market rates allow. Also after insurance and marketing promos plus 2% for local governments. Any increase in capacity increases profits exponentially. 
Imagine a system that allows uber to be exponentially profitable while fares are inconsequential to its revenue streams. The more drivers generate from fares the better for uber. The total opposite of Uber's model now.

This model is not an up front fee type of platform. Its an ecosystem. It would take uber no time to implement.

Anyhow, uber's not interested in changing its ways. That's most unfortunate. The model we created is now in architecture development and should hopefully be announced by IPO if not shortly after. 
If you decide to honor the the strike or not it won't affect the outcome.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I agree strike not right terminology but easier for society to understand. It's an organized protest. Try selling that.
> People don't know you nor your agenda. Therefore, reasonable to not respond.
> But I will try to indulge your questions best I'm allowed. If you're corporate maybe this exchange will help.
> Until now organized by a group of drivers who unfortunately never had collective bargaining experience, much less trying to organize unstructured diverse communities. Two separate and distinct fractured groups, drivers and riders.
> ...


The striking drivers have zero leverage. Driver's can easily be replaced. Most, like myself, will not strike.

The model you suggest is a, total, non starter. Investors are not interested in it. They're 100% in this to support driverless vehicles very soon. Drivers will not be needed.

Thus, from all angles, the strike does not have any leverage whatsoever. You will soon see this.

Will be driving on the 8th, and utilizing Uber as a rider as well. Pull your rider app out, on strike day, and see how fast you can still summon a ride.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> The striking drivers have zero leverage. Driver's can easily be replaced. Most, like myself, will not strike.
> 
> The model you suggest is a, total, non starter. Investors are not interested in it. They're 100% in this to support driverless vehicles very soon. Drivers will not be needed.
> 
> ...


You will drive and ride on the 8th? Something definitely wrong with you boy. ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> You will drive and ride on the 8th? Something definitely wrong with you boy. ?


Don't know who you're referring to since most likely a troll I already sent to where he belongs in trash ignored bin with all other leaches. Don't waste energy acknowledging their poison. Just wait for them to lick their wounds when valuation drops. They're here meaning they're nervous.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> You will drive and ride on the 8th? Something definitely wrong with you boy. ?


Sorry very normal. Many days I do that. Like now. Driving all day, take Uber out tonight.

And no, not a troll. Four years, 6K rides. ????


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Last deleteUber campaign caused founder and CEO Kalanick to be ousted. A new campaign in the works now only that this one has already thousands of copies or trip receipts showing Uber gouging riders on backs of drivers. 
Transparency is of the essence to prevent abuse. 
The campaign is enlisting major Hollywood influencers, athletes, artists. Targeting public awareness, politicians, investors. 
Please post all receipts where uber takes over 30%.
Already have over 15,000 receipts, goal is 100,000.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Last deleteUber campaign caused founder and CEO Kalanick to be ousted. A new campaign in the works now only that this one has already thousands of copies or trip receipts showing Uber gouging riders on backs of drivers.
> Transparency is of the essence to prevent abuse.
> The campaign is enlisting major Hollywood influencers, athletes, artists. Targeting public awareness, politicians, investors.
> Please post all receipts where uber takes over 30%.
> Already have over 15,000 receipts, goal is 100,000.


If your goal is to damage any credibility for the strike with your massive claims and ZERO proof then you're doing an excellent job.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't know who you're referring to since most likely a troll I already sent to where he belongs in trash ignored bin with all other leaches. Don't waste energy acknowledging their poison. Just wait for them to lick their wounds when valuation drops. They're here meaning they're nervous.


Nervous? Right. ????



No Prisoners said:


> Last deleteUber campaign caused founder and CEO Kalanick to be ousted. A new campaign in the works now only that this one has already thousands of copies or trip receipts showing Uber gouging riders on backs of drivers.
> Transparency is of the essence to prevent abuse.
> The campaign is enlisting major Hollywood influencers, athletes, artists. Targeting public awareness, politicians, investors.
> Please post all receipts where uber takes over 30%.
> Already have over 15,000 receipts, goal is 100,000.


Who cares if they take over 30%? Nobody.



UberRippoff said:


> a lot of people have not heard about ubers low earnings.I pick up passengers that have no idea at all.They ask me questions about the pay and anything else as they think that is the place to find out the info that they need.If nearly all those who currently didnt know then did hear about it,they would not join,they dont need the money.They dont need a job.They are expecting a decent paying job as they are passengers who only see the great service we provide and the nice cars and assume its a great way to make extra cash,they say so.The last one was a guy,nearly eligible for uber,said he"cant wait".He takes ubers at peak hours to get home from work and sometimes to work.The one before him was wanting to change* jobs* to uber driving as hes sick of his job(!) he was very happy,asking me questions about the pay.He was pretty close to putting that plan in action.
> 
> ignorance,a lot of people do not read or watch the news and others dont care as its not their problem.Not until they hear about it and passengers realise that price gouging is on its way to them will they react to it.That is why we *NEED TO MAKE AS MUCH NOISE AS POSSIBLE* so that word itself will pass to those who do not read the news
> 
> ...


Not going to happen. Quit driving and move on with your life.


----------



## Ozanjavci (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't care they make profit or not. All i care about if they pay fair amount the drivers or not! And in this case they don't pay enough to the drivers. CEO's salary must be 3× or 4x of the average of the total drivers yearly income(from uber)


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Ozanjavci said:


> I don't care they make profit or not. All i care about if they pay fair amount the drivers or not! And in this case they don't pay enough to the drivers. CEO's salary must be 3× or 4x of the average of the total drivers yearly income(from uber)


Gotta be on one page as far as pay goes. Keep our pay the same just change Uber's cut. Uber should only entitled to 20% of our earnings.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> If Uber took our model with last year's capacity at 20 million daily rides and 3 million drivers, it would capture net income MINIMUM of $26 billion. That's after paying drivers 100% of fares at whatever market rates allow.


I'd like to hear how your model generates income for Uber while paying all of the fares to the drivers.

It doesn't sound plausible to me, but I'm willing to listen.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ozanjavci said:


> I don't care they make profit or not. All i care about if they pay fair amount the drivers or not! And in this case they don't pay enough to the drivers. CEO's salary must be 3× or 4x of the average of the total drivers yearly income(from uber)


Am a driver; but, will now admit a


peteyvavs said:


> I'm scheduled to have my car in the shop on May 8th for maintenance, killing 2 birds with 1 stone.


The 8th, also, falls on Wednesday. My most frequent day off. In fact, many other drivers as well.

So, while I said I won't be participating in a strike, not, necessarily, working either. Would have to be a surge. But, that's most Wednesdays.



Christinebitg said:


> I'd like to hear how your model generates income for Uber while paying all of the fares to the drivers.
> 
> It doesn't sound plausible to me, but I'm willing to listen.


The investors would have to buy in to it. Won't happen with Uber. Uber's, now, strictly entertainment and some "fun" money for me; so, could really care less either way.

However, if "no prisoners" actually has a viable business model; then, he should have no trouble in obtaining the venture capital needed for his own startup.

Particularly, since he has 30+ years of banking experience. Wasting energy on a strike seems very counter productive if he really has what he claims.

Most investors are not impressed with union organizational skills. And they're not even close to organizing an actual union. If they, actually, had something on that end, they'd take it to an established union.

They, would, already be there. Those unions would be happy to collect a bunch of dues and fees if there was any substance to this.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd like to hear how your model generates income for Uber while paying all of the fares to the drivers.
> 
> It doesn't sound plausible to me, but I'm willing to listen.


Sir at first neither did we until we broke it down from bottom up. All current models rely on fares to support platforms since it was always done that way from generations. Also current platforms want to control interaction between drivers and passengers. Our model uses same canvas as uber's, except income streams. Biggest difference is that ours is an ecosystem as coral reefs. All inhabitants depend on each other and benefit equitably. This actually changes how passengers interact with drivers. 
When it's released all platforms will adapt and apply our model. Changes industry.
Hopefully we can release on time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Pull your rider app out, on strike day, and see how fast you can still summon a ride.


I will be doing exactly that. I expect the strike to have almost zero impact.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir at first neither did we until we broke it down from bottom up. All current models rely on fares to support platforms since it was always done that way from generations. Also current platforms want to control interaction between drivers and passengers. Our model uses same canvas as uber's, except income streams. Biggest difference is that ours is an ecosystem as coral reefs. All inhabitants depend on each other and benefit equitably. This actually changes how passengers interact with drivers.
> When it's released all platforms will adapt and apply our model. Changes industry.
> Hopefully we can release on time.


What I think I'm getting from this is that you don't want to say right now how it works.

Christine


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What I think I'm getting from this is that you don't want to say right now how it works.
> 
> Christine


Would you?


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Press coverage! Fox Business in a few minutes will be discussing the Nationwide strike! It's on the show "Mornings with Maria"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Would you?


Well, you were the one who said you have a business model that works. All I said was that I was skeptical about that, but willing to be convinced.



T. Rashid said:


> We can keep all money just pay 1$ per ride to cover the administration expenses.


Would it be safe to say that the $1 figure is just pulled out if the air?

Uber's not a bunch of rocket scientists, but they're not making a profit, even with how much they're getting now.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, you were the one who said you have a business model that works. All I said was that I was skeptical about that, but willing to be convinced.


Do not care or believe any of this "new business model" thing. Would be willing to wager it will not be rolled out!

Not going to affect my life in the least.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not care or believe any of this "new business model" thing. Would be willing to wager it will not be rolled out!
> 
> Not going to affect my life in the least.


It's right around the corner!! 

Just like "self driving" cars are right around the corner.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

May 8 is a Wednesday. I never drive on Wednesdays anyway. Has nothing to do with any strike.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, you were the one who said you have a business model that works. All I said was that I was skeptical about that, but willing to be convinced.
> 
> 
> Would it be safe to say that the $1 figure is just pulled out if the air?
> ...


I was not only skeptical, but never believed it could be done until the research and analysis of metrics lead to the model. 
What intrigued me the most is how simple it is, yet it took me almost a year to devise it. I can only estimate that a company with so many resources, analysts, CFO, and supposedly brilliant investors never got it, because of its poisoned culture.

Btw when the cat is out of the bag every platform will switch ans implement it. Nothing proprietary. Just different revenue streams.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I was not only skeptical, but never believed it could be done until the research and analysis of metrics lead to the model.
> What intrigued me the most is how simple it is, yet it took me almost a year to devise it. I can only estimate that a company with so many resources, analysts, CFO, and supposedly brilliant investors never got it, because of its poisoned culture.
> 
> Btw when the cat is out of the bag every platform will switch ans implement it. Nothing proprietary. Just different revenue streams.


Well see.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Don't tell me what to Do, I will drive, man


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I know many of us have been treated like crap and this is the day that we make a stand. We shouldn't be afraid of over, Uber should be afraid of us. We are the lifeblood of this company and they've done nothing but lie cheat and steal. Everybody has to do whatever they can to save up some money and not work may 8 .


Why are we striking in the first place? Why strike on Wednesday? What is that going to prove? Why not strike on a weekend when it is busier; wednesday won't even flag on their end. If you really want to be taken seriously(and I don't think you will) you'd strike on a weekend when Uber needs us the most. I mean no disrespect, but I don't think a 12 hour strike will make one iota of a difference and Uber isn't going to "sit up and take notice." I've seen several posts on here about striking for one reason or another and on a specific day but strike away, if it makes you feel better. I'll feel better collecting the surge $$ because the crybaby drivers don't want to drive on wednesday.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

cspringer805 said:


> Why are we striking in the first place? Why strike on Wednesday? What is that going to prove? Why not strike on a weekend when it is busier; wednesday won't even flag on their end. If you really want to be taken seriously(and I don't think you will) you'd strike on a weekend when Uber needs us the most. I mean no disrespect, but I don't think a 12 hour strike will make one iota of a difference and Uber isn't going to "sit up and take notice." I've seen several posts on here about striking for one reason or another and on a specific day but strike away, if it makes you feel better. I'll feel better collecting the surge $$ because the crybaby drivers don't want to drive on wednesday.


Another new member who knows what to do. Seems a little too late for that. Uber's really nervous. Guess more new members tomorrow and an stampede by Friday IPO date.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Another new member who knows what to do. Seems a little too late for that. Uber's really nervous. Guess more new members tomorrow and an stampede by Friday IPO date.


Hearing, from Wall Street, Uber IPO expected to be one of the hottest of 2019.

Red hot!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

More member trade unions of AFL-CIO joining. 
"Support Uber & Lyft drivers as they strike against these multi-billion dollar corporations for fair pay, safer working conditions, & representation! Don't cross the picket line-DO NOT USE your Uber and Lyft apps this Wednesday, May 8th! #StrongerTogether #WorkUnitesUs #Strike #1u https://t.co/fLyklTeJH4


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Updated list of cities striking. Negotiations with more ans updates tomorrow. 

#UberLyftStrike Cities/Countries
Nairobi 
Nigeria 
Paris 
London 
Glasgow 
Nottingham 
Birmingham 
Chile 
Sao Paolo 
Panama 
Costa Rica 
NYC 
LA 
San Fran 
San Diego 
Seattle 
Dayton
Minneapolis 
Chicago 
Conn 
WashDC 
Boston 
Philly 
Atlanta 
brisbane 
sydney 
melbourne


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

This is good, we need to be a team to achieve this. Thanks for the support. Going to finish writing our demands tonight.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> This is good, we need to be a team to achieve this. Thanks for the support. Going to finish writing our demands tonight.


Jamie this is building up. Historical probably. 
Do tweeter search Uber and you'll see.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Another new member who knows what to do. Seems a little too late for that. Uber's really nervous. Guess more new members tomorrow and an stampede by Friday IPO date.


What they should be REALLY nervous about is the next strike to come after this one. This one probably isn't going to cripple them. Word hasn't spread around enough yet to do that. But the momentum is definitely gaining. And people who participate in strikes are more apt later on to engage in organizing activities in the future such as speaking out on social media or to the local media.

They would be really smart to enact some reforms such as maybe saying 60-70% of the fare will always go to the driver and changing the deactivation process for reports. This might save them from some of the strikers demanding 80-85% of the fare. But they aren't smart, they are arrogant and do not think drivers could ever unite. Well, if they keep treating us like crap it is eventually going to happen and the bully will be shocked to find himself with a bloody nose.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Hearing, from Wall Street, Uber IPO expected to be one of the hottest of 2019.
> 
> Red hot!


Yeah, just like the Lyft IPO. :whistling:

The bigger the hype, the easier it is for current investors to cash out and leave others to eat their losses.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

I'd say this is more like taking a stand for what is right.. if we actually strike uber would lose because we are what makes it work



MiamiKid said:


> Sorry very normal. Many days I do that. Like now. Driving all day, take Uber out tonight.
> 
> And no, not a troll. Four years, 6K rides. ????


Rating?

If nothing comes of this, we should take the 8th off every month until it does.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> More member trade unions of AFL-CIO joining.
> "Support Uber & Lyft drivers as they strike against these multi-billion dollar corporations for fair pay, safer working conditions, & representation! Don't cross the picket line-DO NOT USE your Uber and Lyft apps this Wednesday, May 8th! #StrongerTogether #WorkUnitesUs #Strike #1u https://t.co/fLyklTeJH4


Or what's going to happen if we cross a picket line? Nothing will.

Of course if it does, love to mix it up a bit!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

What picket line? This is a walkout, not a union strike.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> What picket line? This is a walkout, not a union strike.


Those are not my words. Quoting someone else, on this forum, warning not to cross the picket line.

Being sarcastic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Those are not my words. Quoting someone else, on this forum, warning not to cross the picket line.
> 
> Being sarcastic.


It's just a bunch of internet bravado.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Excellent. Plan on doing the same!


Your mom should have swallowed you


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Your mom should have swallowed you


Poor mom. Why punish her.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Poor mom. Why punish her.


Well that's taking away a lifetime of shit just for a diarrhea day


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Poor mom. Why punish her.


Just In: Striking/Protesting Uber drivers to be deactivated, beginning, tomorrow at noon.



Jamie Vegas said:


> Well that's taking away a lifetime of shit just for a diarrhea day


Little sick?


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't know who you're referring to since most likely a troll I already sent to where he belongs in trash ignored bin with all other leaches. Don't waste energy acknowledging their poison. Just wait for them to lick their wounds when valuation drops. They're here meaning they're nervous.


yea i saw them a few weeks back,they sounded hysterical but actually much calmer now.But they have a point,they know how drivers think and will act


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't know who you're referring to since most likely a troll I already sent to where he belongs in trash ignored bin with all other leaches. Don't waste energy acknowledging their poison. Just wait for them to lick their wounds when valuation drops. They're here meaning they're nervous.


Hey No Prisoners! How bout that strike!

Entire rush hour, could summon an Uber 2 - 4 minutes. What a success! The major unions will, most likely, be in contact with you. They'll want you to head up their organizational department.

Word on Wall Street this morning:

Drivers are expendable.

Uber Technology is not.

Laughing at the strikers!
??????


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Hey No Prisoners! How bout that strike!
> 
> Entire rush hour, could summon an Uber 2 - 4 minutes. What a success! The major unions will, most likely, be in contact with you. They'll want you to head up their organizational department.
> 
> ...


uber technology is not expendable for uber,but uber is expendable when a better competitor comes along or when uber goes BANKRUPT LOL

The network effects that never were LOL LOL havent head anymuch about that for awhile except a small mention in the S-1 LOL debunked by experts in the field No network effects exist for rideshare ! LOL
Transport has always been subsidised but this time by drivers .... well for awhile anyway ... until they have to pay fair wages :biggrin: the govts are getting nearer to legislating,the Vic State Govt in Australia has just released some findings.READ IT AND WEEP.ITS COMING.The investors in the IPO will defintely have heard about it,they are now thinking of reducing the maximum price they are willing to pay,Travis Kalanick et all will now receive less money and that is just a start:roflmao:

Self driving cars that will not be safe,the roads are not prepared ..:roflmao: Ford said its not possible too :roflmao:
UberAir that now gets no more mention lol because it was never a viable idea anyway,just some hype that would hopefully work but did not lol
the growth rate is slowing.Their adderssable market is not as big as they say :roflmao:
uber will need to raise more money in a couple of years,but will investors put up more cash at a valuation anywhere* near 90bn ?? LOL NO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

i could go on! but there are more important things i need to do ! LOLOL replying to these sorts of posts are a joke :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberRippoff said:


> uber technology is not expendable for uber,but uber is expendable when a better competitor comes along or when uber goes BANKRUPT LOL
> 
> The network effects that never were LOL LOL havent head anymuch about that for awhile except a small mention in the S-1 LOL debunked by experts in the field No network effects exist for rideshare ! LOL
> Transport has always been subsidised but this time by drivers .... well for awhile anyway ... until they have to pay fair wages :biggrin: the govts are getting nearer to legislating,the Vic State Govt in Australia has just released some findings.READ IT AND WEEP.ITS COMING.The investors in the IPO will defintely have heard about it,they are now thinking of reducing the maximum price they are willing to pay,Travis Kalanick et all will now receive less money and that is just a start:roflmao:
> ...


Welcome "new" member.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Strike is not working in Boston, almost 200 drivers at Logan I heard.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Strikes only work when well organized and long term. This is neither. Strikes that are long term typically also have strike pay. This does not.

What I want is simple. If we are called "partners" by the rideshare companies, treat us as such.

If we are independent contractors, simply give us the information needed to make good financial decisions.

I in no way support any action that makes us employees.



MiamiKid said:


> That's what I say; take it or leave it.
> 
> 
> And truly hope Uber squeezes these anti American (striking) drivers even more so, if the strike works. Str
> ...


I thought you believed in the free market? Since when do YOU, get to decide when any independent contractor must work, or must not work.

I think we now know the real you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Strike is not working in Boston, almost 200 drivers at Logan I heard.


Plenty of drivers on the road in LA.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Plenty of drivers on the road in LA.


Failed coup makes whoever you're trying to take down stronger.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just In: Striking/Protesting Uber drivers to be deactivated, beginning, tomorrow at noon.
> 
> 
> Little sick?


:roflmao: :roflmao: toward the low end ... video at end of article of drivers protesting around the world :roflmao: 
CEO Dara Khosrowshahi was offered a steep incentive to keep Uber's valuation up once it goes public, according to a recent report from The New York Times. Sources told the Times that if Uber's valuation remains above $120 billion for 90 consecutive days, Khosrowshahi will gain net stock bonuses topping $100 million.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/uber-to-price-ipo-at-or-below-midpoint-of-target-range-source.html:roflmao:


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

UberRippoff said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: toward the low end ... video at end of article of drivers protesting around the world :roflmao:
> CEO Dara Khosrowshahi was offered a steep incentive to keep Uber's valuation up once it goes public, according to a recent report from The New York Times. Sources told the Times that if Uber's valuation remains above $120 billion for 90 consecutive days, Khosrowshahi will gain net stock bonuses topping $100 million.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/uber-to-price-ipo-at-or-below-midpoint-of-target-range-source.html:roflmao:


Thankyou team it worked



No Prisoners said:


> Jamie this is building up. Historical probably.
> Do tweeter search Uber and you'll see.


Thankyou, it worked

Thankyou


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Failed coup makes whoever you're trying to take down stronger.


Drivers can't take down Uber. I wish the adversarial relationship could be fixed because I enjoy driving. I feel sorry for full time drivers who made good money several years ago but now are suffering. Unfortunately there's no easy fix as long as Uber and Lyft wage their stupid Death Match price war.


----------

